# My new interior



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

just got my seats done n headliner n shit,


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 6 2007, 05:07 PM~9391808
> *just got my seats done n headliner n shit,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 6 2007, 06:07 PM~9391808
> *just got my seats done n headliner n shit,
> 
> 
> ...


I like it man, that shit is clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

66 4 door some hatem, but i lovem


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 6 2007, 06:25 PM~9391962
> *66 4 door some hatem, but i lovem
> *


Nothing wrong with a little 4 door action... :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

as you can see its snowing up here in DC, so im waiting till it get warm enough and ill prolly do the same color scheme n my trunk, and probably get some interior paint for my dash


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 6 2007, 06:27 PM~9391996
> *as you can see its snowing up here in DC, so im waiting till it get warm enough and ill prolly do the same color scheme n my trunk, and probably get some interior paint for my dash
> *


Yeah, touching up the dash would look nice...and along with a matching trunk, you'll be set.  How's the body/paint? That sucks about the snow, I can't really say that I know what that's like though...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i actually put the interior in just after having the floors coated and around the windshields sandblasted and re-sealed, the paint isnt much to look at, thats the next stage actually. i dont have any major plans just some dark green to match my interior 










heres a before









than after being recoated 









and you guys already saw the next step


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice, at least you did it the right way. So now all you really need is paint and you're done...until the addiction to spend kicks in :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah i think i might have it bagged before i paint it.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 6 2007, 07:01 PM~9392330
> *yeah i think i might have it bagged before i paint it.
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks yall, cant wait to have this bitch painted too


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 7 2007, 02:56 PM~9398734
> *thanks yall, cant wait to have this bitch painted too
> *


BTW, what did you use to recoat your floors and did you sand it to metal first? Did you also put that coating on the ceiling?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i sanded down the floors first, and they were re-painted by a bodyshop, but i dont remember what its called, i think it was like C15 or something? 
nope the cieling wasnt fucked with...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you should of painted it first


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 6 2007, 06:25 PM~9391962
> *66 4 door some hatem, but i lovem
> *


THATS WUSS UP DAWG!!! MY 66 4 DOOR'S IN DA SHOP GETTING THE EXACT SAME INTERIOR STYLE BUT IN RED & BLACK...KEEP IT ORIGINAL BUT A LIL CUSTOM FEEL ME


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yup


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 8 2007, 03:05 PM~9404543
> *you should of painted it first
> *


yeah your right


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 9 2007, 10:50 AM~9409081
> *yeah your right
> *


thtas what im gonna do. first the body is getting fixed.then the the hydrulics installed, then get it painted, when its geting painted im getting the chrome parts chrome, then goes the motor, after that the interior, later the sound system.

and then who knows what will happened to my 65. and its a four door sedan


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 8 2007, 08:37 AM~9403359
> *i sanded down the floors first, and they were re-painted by a bodyshop, but i dont remember  what its called, i think it was like C15 or something?
> nope the cieling wasnt fucked with...
> *



por 15?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Dec 9 2007, 01:36 PM~9409604
> *por 15?
> *


yup por 15 
hey i got a convertable vw that looks like the one in your avatar for sale


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 9 2007, 12:10 PM~9409187
> *thtas what im gonna do. first the  body is getting fixed.then the the hydrulics installed, then get it painted, when its geting painted im getting the chrome parts chrome, then goes the motor, after that the interior, later the sound system.
> 
> and then who knows what will happened to my 65. and its a four door sedan
> *


at the beginning i wasnt sure wether i was doing bags or hydros, when i decided on bags i thought ide just wait till later to have them done, 

when i was getting my floors done the guy who did it had some stereo shit for sale, so i bought that along with a transmission. 
then i had my shit sand blasted in certain areas and what not, 
i have minor surface rust for the most part so i figured i could still paint with my interior inside. 

my seats had been done for a while, before any of it, but after my electric/stereo was done i wanted to start driving it, so i had my interior installed. 

now all i need is a the rear panels, and a new hood and i can paint, so ill prolly have the body work completed in the next few months, then paint  

my project kind of fell together the way it did, i should of done it the way you describe because its more efficient


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Dec 6 2007, 06:25 PM~9391970
> *Nothing wrong with a little 4 door action... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

